# Crackle HTML5 App Inquiry



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Reached out to Crackle Support to see if an app is in the works or in existence. This message was left on Crackle's Facebook Support page.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does Crackle have an HTML5 app available for devices or is it being developed? Tivo and Opera teamed up and installed Opera SDK 4.0 this enabled HTML5 ready to go. Today they launched on premiere and Roamio "Opera TV STore". The members of TiVoCommunity would love to see a Crackle App added.

TWITTER INQUIRY
--------------------
@Crackle Does Crackle have an HTML5 app available? Tivo - Opera teamed up and installed Opera SDK 4.0. Yesterday OperaTVStore went live.

https://getsatisfaction.com/crackle/topics/crackle_html5_worldwiderequest


----------

